# mama pics pg 2. THEY'RE HERE! baby pics coming soon



## TGreenhut (Jan 15, 2012)

As some of you know, I had a "newbie crisis" some time earlier because I wasn't sure of everything that needed to happen before my doe kids. But I think I've gotten everything sorted out . She's been given all her needed vaccinations and supplements and I have her birth kit ready, so all I need to do yet is give her a "birth shave" and set up heat lamps sometime when its closer to her kidding date. But I think we're getting close! At first I didn't know when exactly she would be due. The breeder we bought her from said she could be due between January 28 to March 16. Luckily I think she will be having her kids closer to Jan 28!! She is HUGE right now and her udder is filling up. Its not really full but its definitely getting there. I feel so bad for my doe, Razz, because she is so prego that she waddles around and can't even lay on the ground comfortably. She'll lay on the ground like a big blog and make soft moaning noises because she's uncomfortable. It's sad but its also kind of funny. I'm hoping, because her tummy is so big, that she'll give triplets again this year. (Last year she had triplets with her previous owner.)

I'm so excited! And very anxious! I just want babies already! I really hope I'm prepared enough, though my friends say I'm _over-prepared_ (if thats possible) because I've done so much researching lately  . I'm working on getting pictures so I can start my kidding thread.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 15, 2012)

Wishing you all the success.  Actually I should say your Mama Goat. Razz.   Can't wait to see pics and start the count down with you. 

Maybe triplets?  

K


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Jan 15, 2012)

Good Luck with her! I will stay tuned! Keep us posted!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 15, 2012)

Jan 28th now feels like it'll NEVER get here! Cant wait for updates and pictures! I wanna see her big belly!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 16, 2012)

I'll start the Count down.

12 more days to the Due date.   That's if she cooperates.  

Real Goat Time:  Could be whenever Goat feels like.  lol

Post pics.  Love to see fat, round Mama goats!

K


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 16, 2012)

Come on baby pictures!!!


----------



## TGreenhut (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes yes! Im very sorry I'm having camera difficulties   . working on getting the pictures ASAP


----------



## TGreenhut (Jan 28, 2012)

Well I FINALLY got the pics taken care of! And to make up for all the time you guys had to wait for these pics, I posted ALOT 

But don't worry I think we have _at least_ another week or two before she is due so there will be more pics as she progresses and pics when the babies come. Based on these pics, how much longer do you guys think it will be until she kids?

She seems a lot fatter in real life but here are pictures of my mama goat Razzmatazz!


































































What a big belly ^^^










And my Favorite! ^^^ Look at that smile!

Many of these were unnessecary, but I know most folks on here love pictures. And Razz, of course, loved her photoshoot.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 28, 2012)

That last smile is priceless!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 28, 2012)

she loves to smile, too cute


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 28, 2012)

I would say 2 or 3 weeks, her vulva doesn't look very ready for being just a few days.


----------



## Chicks&Feathers (Jan 29, 2012)

Absolutely love "the smile" pic, but they're all really good!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 29, 2012)

What a cutie!  And love the ostrich in the background there too.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Cute pics.


----------



## TGreenhut (Feb 1, 2012)

THEY'RE HERE!!!! Arrived at about 4pm. 2 babies: 1 boy, 1 girl! The boy is a lighter tan with tons of darker and lighter moon spots and he's realllyy big. The girl looks just like mama Razz but with some moon spots. Everything went so smoothly! And I got to see the whole birth. I'll post pictures of the whole thing tomorrow.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Missy (Feb 2, 2012)

X2


----------



## crazyland (Feb 2, 2012)

Moonspots????  
Hurry up with baby pics! 
Congrats on two healthy kids.


----------

